# hahah



## Fetusaurus Rex (Dec 7, 2008)

YouTube Video











This is pretty good


----------



## Arnold (Dec 7, 2008)

wow, laying his bike down at the end was icing on the cake for this idiot.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 7, 2008)

That's what's wrong with the system...this is the fucking reason all others (europe) is making fun of us....((before I forget, the "judge" is freaking hot))...........also, the guy is a douche bag............No one called me an asshole when I redricted slug shot's from mall shopers towards me when that kid in SLC went crazy on people who would regularly call me an ass but that day literaly held on to me for protection..................In 3 years I wrote 2 speeding tickets (and that's because of a failed attitute test), but there is a good reason these simple minor laws are in effect, otherwise imagine all the people on the roads like this douche bad who would cause accidents all day long....Now you can bash me if you'd like, and maybe im taking the video to serious...But still a funny vid...


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Dec 7, 2008)

Yea a little bit looking into it too seriously...I just thought the guy was a hilarious oaf but I was looking at it as pure comedy and not real, though I am pretty sure it is real...

Then the biff at the end was hilarious

ohhh yea and the judge is hot, she looks like Ricky Lake to me







with different hair of course


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 7, 2008)

Judge is hot.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 7, 2008)

Lawl at the ending.


----------



## ROID (Dec 8, 2008)

I would love to make sweet love to ricky lake and that lady on the travel channel, Samantha Brown.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 8, 2008)

Totally awesome...

What a chode


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Dec 8, 2008)

VERNON R WARD - Florida Sexual Offender

bahahah dude's a creeper


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 8, 2008)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> VERNON R WARD*-*Florida Sexual Offender
> 
> bahahah dude's a creeper



LOL, he probably hit on Goal Getter -


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Dec 8, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> LOL, he probably hit on Goal Getter -



brings some sense to

"I was being chased by college aged.....teenage girls so I had to get away"


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 8, 2008)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> brings some sense to
> 
> "I was being chased by college aged.....teenage girls so I had to get away"



I'm sure Pfunk would have cleaned and jerked his bike off the pavement for him as a thank you..


----------

